# How many dogs do you have?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Personally I have 5, my mom has 2 (we live together) plus I have 5 foster dogs so that's a total of 12


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just one


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

We have the four. It's about two more than we can afford, and we didn't go looking for TheGrey or Perry, but they're here and we love them


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

One dog, one cat.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

4 dogs, 4 cats and 8 sheep


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Whatcha do with those sheep?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

They are just there to graze.
We have thirty acres, so kinda need something on them lol
We had horses (and plan to get more, weren't ours), but the owner was a crazy lady that let her horse suffer terribly, leaving us to care for a half dead horse riddled with cancer.

Anyway lol


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh no! Well do you ever shear them? I've seen people do that on TV and thought how interesting but hard work that must be.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 10 standard poodles, from almost 2 to 13 years old.
Way too many for this house, prolly should sell the husband.
Carole


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I have 10 standard poodles, from almost 2 to 13 years old.
> Way too many for this house, prolly should sell the husband.
> Carole


:lol: I've thought of that before but I don't think I'd get much out of him. Totally kidding my husband's awesome. Without him I couldn't be an obsessed dog owner.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol Jak, did I ever tell you I know one of those crazy ladies with the horses? She's only just moved her (standardbred) horse from her lil backyard in the middle of town.... LMAO! Annnyway


I have two dogs; a fox terrier X (my first dog) and Paris. + 2 cats, 5 rats & a miniature horse.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol Jak, did I ever tell you I know one of those crazy ladies with the horses? She's only just moved her (standardbred) horse from her lil backyard in the middle of town.... LMAO! Annnyway
> 
> 
> I have two dogs; a fox terrier X (my first dog) and Paris. + 2 cats, 5 rats & a miniature horse.


No you didn't lol

The one we had was just a horrible manipulator that just took advantage of what she had. She had intent to look after the horses, but she had too many and was to lazy to do so. I think she has sold them all now anyway, which is good


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Oh no! Well do you ever shear them? I've seen people do that on TV and thought how interesting but hard work that must be.


We've only had them for a couple of months now (1-2), we have crutching shears and have crutched them, and we know a shearer who will come and shear them soon. 3 of them a white ewes, 2 of which have lambs. One of those lambs has the markings of a Dobermann, quite cute, the other lamb is just white. Plus three other lambs, totally different, 2 white and 1 brown.
The Dobermann lamb is a ram lamb and the the rest are ewes


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

nope, hasn't sold them.... sold some though cos there's no grazing anywhere! The lady I know had her horse on your place with her friend who owned the others... lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> nope, hasn't sold them.... sold some though cos there's no grazing anywhere! The lady I know had her horse on your place with her friend who owned the others... lol


Ok, so there was more than one owner, beside that one woman?


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

4 dogs, 3 barn cats, and 5 horses. And looking for a spoo!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Five total.
1 Spoo
1 Weimaraner
3 Chinese Cresteds


----------



## kona (Sep 14, 2009)

*haha very funny*

Sell the husband! I like that!
bY THE WAY, we adopted a dog 2.5 months ago, a black standard, he is now 8 months old and his first owner was from Stafford, we're his 3rd owners and I LOVE HIM!!!!!
But I live in Richmond, small world.

We have 2 dogs Marley, a almost 5 year old Standard Dachshund and Kona, our 8 month old Standard Poodle.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

A 5 and almost 4 year old Miniature Schnauzers, 1 year old Toy Poodle, 11.5 month old Miniature Poodle, and 2 cats.

I want a Spoo!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

We have 3 standard poodles.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Three dogs, Golden, Pyr X Anatolian Shep, and St. Poodle. Two cats, one inside, one out, 7 of my own horses (6 after tonight, little Lucky is going to his new home) and two foster horses.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I, personally, have three dogs (Hannah-banana, my 10 year old mix; Juliet, my 8 year old mini dachsund; and Lucybug Fancy Pants, my 11 1/2 week old standard poodle baby.)

My 19 year old daughter still lives at home with her 1 year old standard poodle, Chalumeau. So four dogs in the house... add to that 4 cats, three cockatiels and two horses (horses are boarded out of town - the other critters all live in the house!)

I also do ocassional foster care for a local rescue agency - usually either small dogs or puppies, but sometimes cats/kittens too...

And I'd never sell the husband... his monthly paycheck is worth more than I'd get for him anyway and I use most of his paycheck in addition to mine!!


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

I have 2 dogs and a cat with the possiblity of getting a poodle of my own in the future.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip the spoo pup
and Jack the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel...


And Echo the extreme princess (african grey) head of the household.


Oh and our part time cat, P.J. (PaperJam). He is the clinic cat but I take him home with me on weekends and holidays.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

"a black standard, he is now 8 months old and his first owner was from Stafford"

You don't know who the breeder is do you?
Carole


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

3 dogs =] 2 cats a cockatiel and ALOT of fish
the tank in the living room is fantail goldfish
and the 45gal tank in my room is FULL of fancy guppies ((their fry)), a dragon gobie, 4 angelfish, some tetras, a beta, and a handful of other assorted pretty fish haha xD


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Ugh my husband wants a huge fish tank. I say that he can get one if he keeps up with it. We have a large living room so we certainly have the space for a large tank and the kids would love it. We have a cockatiel and cat too. Not the best combination.:lol:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol we have to keep our cockatiel locked in my moms room because the cats knock the cage down ((its hanging from the roof :| ))

yeah its really hard trying to keep up with the daily maintenance of the fish tank thankfully I have ALOT of help with it ^_^


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

1 spoo puppy
2 cats
1 twelve year old rabbit (!)
1 Chinese Crested/Poodle mix (part-time as he lives with my sister-in-law)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have 3 dogs.

8 yr old Pit Bull (Lotus)
3 yr old Rat Terrier (Mya)
2 yr old Standard Poodle (Eli)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think I'm in love w/ Lotus! I have a real soft spot for Pitties. 

I have a 5yr old Rottweiler and a 10yr old Maltese, plus four cats and a goldfish. I'm looking for a Spoo.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

One Standard Poodle, two kids, and a husband.  

I think the dog thinks my littlest is a dog, too, which balances out that my littlest thinks she's an adult. :doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have two Spoos- a silver gentleman named Thinker, and Holly, our red matriarch. Then we have Iris and Wiz- mother and son Whippets. And an enormously fat cat named Carling. These all live with us, then Betty-Jo and Jenny who I co-own with Trillium live with her family, and Flynn, our stud boy, lives with my sister's family.


----------



## marii (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 4 crazy babies!

Piggy, Porky, Cookie & Lola (these last two are Piggy & Porky's daughters)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like this question

I have 3 

1 Standard (right now TBD) OLIE
2 Pomeranians - AOKI & COCO

I see lots of cats! How do your spoos do with cats and small dogs?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> I have 3 dogs.
> 
> 8 yr old Pit Bull (Lotus)
> 3 yr old Rat Terrier (Mya)
> 2 yr old Standard Poodle (Eli)


All your dogs are cute, but Lotus looks like a BIG sweetheart~


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

3: Fonzie - nearly 6 mo. small minipoo
Duke - 7 year old brindle boxer
Chipper - nearly 13 year old black lab


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Four dog - 

Robin is an 11 1/2 year old Whippet
Frank and Betty are 7 year old Italian Greyhounds
Vinnie is a 9 month old Kleinpudel


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> I like this question
> 
> I have 3
> 
> ...


It's pretty weird. All of are animals get along fine.
Our Dobermann puppy can be a bit energetic, and my spoo doesn't tolerate it.
But, besides from that, my spoo will play with my wee dog Coco, cos she thinks she is a big dog, but sometimes a cat lol
Our four cats get along fine with the dogs. The two that are a year old, a great friends with Coco, and one of them is better friends with a our Lab/Newf. But one of our cats rules them all. What he says goes. No matter what lol

Saffy gets along with cats fine, and she plays with them a bit too, but it's kind of hard when she's so big and they are so small. But she is gentil with them lol


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Three dogs: 

Romeo and Brandy my 5 and 4 year old spoos and Bugsy a 3 year old Hav.
We also have a 12.5 year old calico persian who is the Diva who only loves one person, my 16 year old daughter.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, who's ready for this?


I have, as family dogs--

1. Saint Bernard (McLovin') almost 2 yrs old come Dec.4th
2. Great Pyreneese (Cloud) Three years old come Dec.23
3. Westie (Hal)- 11 yrs old, Jun 4th
4. Boston Terrier (DaZy) 11yrs unknown birthday so have a Gotcha Day, of Sept 12th
5. Recently fostered/adopted blind poodle (Ray-Ray)-- Another Gotcha Day..but, is about 8 months old


and... my oldest daughter's Bichon Frise,(Gozer) who I'm pretty sure is a perminant ficture. He's three years old.



We also have a Ferret named Levi, and five cockatiels named Milkshake, Waffles, Gimpyfoot(she's missing toes), Woodstock and Billy-Bad-A**


Oh and last but not least, two gold fish... Mini-Monster-Fish (black goldfish with googly eyes)and Mr. Filet


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

3 dogs and 1 cat
Kala-spoo
Sofi and Boomba-PWDs
HiHi-kitty


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Olie said:


> All your dogs are cute, but Lotus looks like a BIG sweetheart~


Thanks! lol 

Lotus is the softess one of the bunch and the largest at 95lbs. She's the dog thats always sitting on your feet begging to be hugged and loved. She's also the dog that when we had a mouse in the house, she pee'd herself and hid in the corner shaking when she saw it. lmao...I still cant believe that happened!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I have none.  But I consider my parents' dog to be partially mine, so I could say 1/4 maybe! So 1/4 Portuguese Water Dog. Within the year though we should have added a poodle and another PWD to the mix, so that will bring our numbers back up to where it should be.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I personally have Mister is my almost 2 year old cream (basically white) Standard boy, Gracie is my 10 year old grey and white longhaired Chihuahua rescue dog (she has the appetite of a Lab and the friendliness minus most of the energy, its definately a win win situation!), and then my beloved Osita (Rosie for short) is my 14.5 year old doxie mix from Costa Rica. She is in perfect health for her age, still gets around fine and gets the occasional crazy burst of energy. She is however the $2000 dog lol. Got Pancreatitis and hypo thyroid so had to be hospitalized, that was a year ago and she is back to her normal self. 
I think 3 dogs is a lot of work and when Osita and Gracie go to heaven i will not replace them. I will live with just Mister and my horse for a few years until i feel its right to get another if i do. And then of course it will be another Spoo.
I also have a 10 year old black Appendix Quarter horse named Felis (i call her Bubba). She is a doll and Mister and her are best buds actually. He hops on her back sometimes when im riding and walks around with me. I love having a dog that can come to the barn with me. 
So thats my crazy household...but well its actually not crazy because everyone gets along and we're all a good pack together. All of them listen very well and all but the old one are trained to go off leash so that makes things easier.

Dogsinstyle: 10 Standards!!! Wow thats like my dream home! Just imagine if Standards shed and stunk how bad it would be. For having 10 of the same breed im convinced you definately chose the right breed lol....and their very well behaved too of course.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

SECRETO: That is absolutely hilarious about Lotus!!! Poor thing was scared that bad lol! It does sound like something my sisters Staffie would do! Not a mean bone in her body! So how do people react when you walk a Spoo and a Pittie around together? I bet they give you funny looks lol. When i walk Mister with Quinn (sisters stocky staffie) we get the best looks from people. I also find that Mister is more of a buffer and people usually approach Quinn more and arent nearly as rude as they usually are.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I have none.  But I consider my parents' dog to be partially mine, so I could say 1/4 maybe! So 1/4 Portuguese Water Dog. Within the year though we should have added a poodle and another PWD to the mix, so that will bring our numbers back up to where it should be.


_ahhhhhh! Is there a magic number? : ) In that case I need a couple of more dogs!! LOL

Three:
Golden Retriever: 6-years old - Brandy
Blue Standard: 1-year old - Wisphnook's Blue Magic (Billy)
Apricot Standard: 9-month old - Wispynook's Dancing With Magic (Taffy)_


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mister said:


> SECRETO: That is absolutely hilarious about Lotus!!! Poor thing was scared that bad lol! It does sound like something my sisters Staffie would do! Not a mean bone in her body! So how do people react when you walk a Spoo and a Pittie around together? I bet they give you funny looks lol. When i walk Mister with Quinn (sisters stocky staffie) we get the best looks from people. I also find that Mister is more of a buffer and people usually approach Quinn more and arent nearly as rude as they usually are.


lol....Yes people are quite taken by the two when we talk them together. I always get the "thats an interesting choice of breeds you have" if I have them together. People certainly arent as stand-offish when I have Eli walking next to Lotus. They must figure she's not so scary if she lives with a poodle. lol 

Sounds like you notice the same thing. People can be very rude when you bring out your pit bull or bully breeds in general. Ive had people tell me that those dogs dont belong in a petsmart a few times.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha ha i would of just laughed at them....people are just ignorant sometimes. I wouldnt pay any attention to rude comments.


----------

